# Social Services Viability Assessments Question



## carlandjane

We are waiting for independant social workers (as directed by the court) to contact us regarding a viability assessment. We are being assessed as carers for my husbands 10 year old daughter from a previous relationship as her mother has been found unfit by the courts and is not to return to her care. The child in question is in foster care currently and will remain there permanently if we are unsuccessful.
Just wondered what happens with the viability assessment in detail please, what medical records are checked/police records etc and what could possibly go against us? We have never had any involvements with social services so are somewhat in the dark with regards to this. What questions will be asked and what will be checked? We havent really any concerns regarding this but obviously are a little nervous as being 'assessed' doesnt really sound too pleasant!
I cannot give any further details as the case is very involved and includes legal/criminal proceedings which have been concluded against the mother so Im asking in a more general context. The childs guardian and her local social services team are happy for us to be assessed and have her placed with us should it be 'positive' and we are due to return to court in April for the results of the assessment and final decision over whether the child in question will be placed with us.
We do live a substantial distance away from any other relative of the child so contact problems should not arise and we have been informed that all other parties involved would only ever have 'annual letter box' contact.
Thankyou for any information or advice and not meaning to sounds rude but I would prefer advice from people within the social services/care profession or people who have extensive experience as I dont want any incorrect advice confusing me and my pregnant little head!!! :dohh:


----------



## jenny873

I have just been assessed for taking my brother-in-law, my partner (his brother) has a pretty bad criminal record from when he was younger and we still got a positive assesment, so its really nothing to worry about. If you do not get a possitive assesment you can apply to the courts for a section 38.6 which overides any assessment made by the social services and gives the courts the right to still place the child with you aslong as there is no risk to the child. The courts always prefer for a child to go to a family member rather than into care x


----------

